# New Embryologist IVF Wales



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just been looking at IVF Wales website and they have posted news of a new embryologist on a temporary contract.

Mr. Richard Fawthrop. He has come from CARE in Manchester and has 17 years experience and has also been the chairman of ISSUE the national fertility association body.

http://www.ivfwales.co.uk/


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh pix thats interesting.  Lets hope he is good.  Sounds like he has a good amount of experience though so hopefully a lot more positives will be coming up


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I've googled in and his name has come up in different areas of embryo research etc so thats good. 
Hoping he's super good and help get my BFP on next NHS if not off to see the lovely Lyndon!


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Pix thanks for starting the new embryologist thread.

I will defo google him and hopefully I will get to meet him tomorrow.
I will let you know what he is like!!!
The nurse I spoke to yesterday said there was a new anesthetist there as well and he insists that you fast for at least 4 hrs before ec.
This did'nt happen with the last one, we were only told not to drink anything an hr before ec. Strange.

Skyblu.xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think I saw the new anaesthetist for EC - he asked me if I'd eaten that morning and I said yes a light breakfast and he asked who told me to do that. I said I was just following info in the notes that were included  in the day-to-day guide which 'advises' a light breakfast   He said he was going to have a word with the nurses to get that info changed. Even though I'd eaten there wasn't a problem going ahead with EC and he was actually very nice - and quite funny although don't remember anything at all after being given the sedation   which was very nice   
Good luck for tomorrow skublu   x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds interesting

i think when anyone new comes in they like to change a few things. i know things changed when lyndon came cause omg things were alot different before him lol

care is a very good clinic i believe and 17 years experience is fab, i wonder how he feels about immune treatment!!


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi ladies

I didn't get to meet Richard Fawthrop but the new anesthetist was a really nice guy and I didn't feel or remember a thing 
He said he was glad that I didn't eat anything this morning and that the info in the day to day notes need to change.

I asked the nurse who was the embryologist that treated me this morning, Andrew something anyway I only found out today that he has been in IVF Wales for a number of years and he is the one who has handled all my embryos I always though it was Lyndon!!!!!!   I am no longer worried.

Oh sorry girls, I had 4 eggs today 
 for embies tomorrow

Skyblu.xx


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

its all change then! That will be an interesting one Kara - immune treatment. 
I wonder if his temporary contract is likely to become permanent.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wanted to add that this is my first tx with IVF Wales, but in all my tx elsewhere I was advised no food/drink - except a little water - from midnight before EC.


----------

